# CPAC documentry on F-35



## Retired AF Guy (21 Apr 2011)

The CPAC channel is airing a documentary on the F-35 titled, "F-35: The Politics of Procurement" that is hosted by Canada's renowned military journalist *Scott Taylor.* The documentry first aired yesterday, but is is being re-shown tonight at 07:00 PM Eastern Time.


----------



## GAP (21 Apr 2011)

You can watch it online now at http://www.cpac.ca/forms/index.asp?dsp=template&act=view3&pagetype=vod&hl=e&clipID=5473


----------



## derael (2 May 2011)

Quite informative. Although moments of it were good for a laugh.


----------



## infantryian (2 May 2011)

I think that CPAC does an excellent job of remaining neutral throughout all of its political discussions and this documentary is no different. There will be other parts that would make the other side laugh. 

I just hope this doesn't turn into another Sea King. Guess we will know in a couple hours when the election is over.


----------



## dinicthus (15 May 2011)

Sapperian said:
			
		

> I just hope this doesn't turn into another Sea King. Guess we will know in a couple hours when the election is over.



What happened with the Sea King?


----------



## ModlrMike (15 May 2011)

dinicthus said:
			
		

> What happened with the Sea King?



EH-101 ring a bell?


----------



## Haletown (15 May 2011)

that ex-procurement "expert" in the oh so fashionable bow tie came up with some real good guffaws.

Because a competitive process ALWAYS saves the taxpayers money, is ALWAYS the best way to procure equipment for the CF.

Guess he was working on the annual toilet procurement contracts when the Sea King replacement project was only costing us $750 million to not buy any aircraft and he was too busy to notice.

And of course sole sourcing was such a disaster for the recent acquisitions of Leo2,s C17's and Chinooks.  Complete failures those projects.


----------

